# hi girls



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi Girls  
I have been away for a while as we went on a much needed holiday! (Lucky us!) It's awful coming home from a holiday isn't it??  

I've been doing loads of thinking about FF recently, and I have decided not to come on the site anymore...I don't know if any of you remember the lovely Hippy? I remember that she felt a similar thing to what I think I am going through - ie that some enforced time away from the site (in my case cos of the holiday) was actually really 'good'. I really REALLY care about you guys, and you have been there for me so often - but it's getting to the stage where coming on here isn't working for me emotionally...

I think most of you know that we are planning to pursue adoption (eventually)..but before we start on the process I just want to 'be' ...and part of the moving forward towards that goal (for me), is shedding some of the things I relied on during the ttc years.

I know I haven't been on the boards much recently, and I know I've been on and off here a few times - so I really hope you haven't thought I have forgotten you all -I never would/will - you are the most amazing bunch of people I've ever met. 

Thank you so much everyone for giving me their heartfelt sympathy and support when I needed it most.  
Wishing everyone deepest best wishes,
Ruby xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi RubyK

I'm glad you enjoyed your holiday and all that it gave you.  Enjoy the moment and "be" and whenever you decide the time is right for you both, good luck with the adoption process.

That's one of the nice things about this board I think, people come, people go and along the way are helped and in turn help others as you have done in spades.

Good luck.

flipper


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Ruby,

I hope you are reading these thank you posts! I want to say thank you for being with us and thank you for sharing this news that you are ready to move on. It is so good to hear that you have made a positive decision about this (I hate it when people just disappear!) 

Lots of love to you in the journey ahead,

Jq xxx


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ruby,
Good luck girl!
You have shared some lovely words and thoughts with me for which I am very greatful. How good of you to come and make this last post. 
I am glad you are in a good place, moving on, looking to the future. 
It was good to hold your hand for a while and its just as good to let it go and wave you on your way.
Take care
MeganXX


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Dearest Ruby

The world is your oyster, and I hope you go off and enjoy the well deserved time you need simply 'being' before you embark on the rest of your life.

You are a gentle soul and have been a kindred spirit to many on here, we will remember you with love and affection.

Now go get 'em girly!

With much love
Emcee xxx


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck Ruby

Jane x


----------

